# Jello shots



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

2 large boxes jello- your choice flavor
1 pkg plain jello(1 packet from box)
heat 1 + 1/2 cups water for dissolving
add jello and then add 6 + 1/2 cups alcohol-what you like
let set until firm

I use a 13 x9 pan for each about 48 or 50 each pan
orange jello and fireball(cinnamon whiskey)
strawberry jello and vodka
blueraspberry jello and blue UV vodka
or flavors you like
this is what was left out of 200 shots
(as you can see there are ashes from bon fire on them)
I just cut them in squares for time saving but you can use those little plastic cups
these are deceiving be careful eating too many!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Awful lot of water don't you think?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well sometimes I only use 2 cups water and then 6 cups alcohol.. we like them very potent...but that is up to how you make them.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Lilly said:


> Well sometimes I only use 2 cups water and then 6 cups alcohol.. we like them very potent...but that is up to how you make them.


Potent...Lilly makes them the way I like them.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

LOL
I was just joking, but yeah, I think 2 cups would more suit our style as well!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Ish...You know I was measuring some water for sup today and realized I did use less water so I changed the recipe above to
1 +1/2 water
6 + 1/2 booze

my remeberer must have been broken when i posted this


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)




----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I like the idea of simply cutting them into cubes, those little plastic cups are a pain to fill. Good idea. 

I use tequila and limeade and mix in some lime pulp to counter the sweetness of the sugar.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that sounds good dyno..
iv'e also made lemon drops 
vodka 
lemon jello
lemon juiice
mix as above use lemon juice in place of the 1 and 1/2 cup water
after they are set... cut and dip... or sprinkle some coarse on just before it really sets good


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

another combination for good jello shots I tried 2 weeks ago
strawberry jello and vanilla rum ( I find that cruzan has more vanilla taste than others) taste like stawberry creamcicles
very good 
I wanted to make orange for dreamcicles but didnt have any..


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

I wonder if this will work with suger free jello? I have never made jello shots before. and I 'm diabetic.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I would think it would work. Just like regular jell-o


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Here goes: Made 80 little condiment size cups of jello shots for our weekend at the races in Dover, DE last weekend.

Ratio: 
1 small box of jello = 1 cup of boiling water + 1 cup alcohol (unless otherwise stated)

Flavors:
Pina Colada = pineapple jello + coconut rum
Fuzzy Navel = orange jello + peachtree schnapps
Kamakazi = lime jello + 3/4 Cup vodka + 1/4 Cup triple sec
cherry jello + vodka
black cherry jello + black berry brandy
blackberry jello + black berry brandy
sparkling grape jello + grape pucker

Because we were traveling with these, I bought "Cupettes" at Joann Fabric stores. They come 16 to a pack for 2.99, which is expensive, but I made everyone save the containers and will wash and re-use. They have snap tight lids that ensured no leaks.

As for the sugar free jello, yes, you can use it, but it is not as good as the regular jello.

Hope you guys find this helpful.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Lady...your kamikaze sounds good I will try that one..
well I went and got some new shot containers..
they are called suck and blow...one side sucks the other side blows... a 2 person jobber..should be fun..
bought a 150 of them (100 for me, 50 for ghoulbug), got a good deal with 20% off ..they are reusable too
if interested site is 
http://www.suckandblow.com/

you will be asked for age verification


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Just made my first ever Fuzzy Navel Jello Shots. I did some research on line that said that once all mixed and poured into cups they can be placed in the freezer for 15-20 mins. After they have set up in the freezer, place them in the refrig. It worked like a charm. They completely set up in that 15 mins of freezer time. 
The recipe I followed was 1 lg package of Orange Jello, 2 cups hot water and 2 cups Peach Schnapps.


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

Last year I made a batch of jello shots with cherry jello/fireball, and poured it all into one of those plastic brain molds.
Everyone had to slice off a piece of brain to get their shot.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I use fireball every yr and in between..great stuff
Thats a nice Idea Nightwing.. 
but I have to make to many the way it is ..would cost me a fortune in molds.


----------

